# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Texas: The Pearl Bluegrass Jam's new webpage

## Mark Gunter

The monthly bluegrass jam in Pearl, Texas is one of my favorite places to be. I just visited the website and was surprise to find it under construction - although there was a link to the new homepage, which can be seen here:

http://www.pearlbluegrass.com/New-Home-Page

Texans, and of course anyone else from anywhere, this is a great place to be on the jam days! I drive, with my bass fiddle buddy, a couple hours most months from Abilene to be there, and have never regretted the distance traveled or time spent.

----------

DataNick, 

greg_tsam, 

Jim Hudson

----------


## DataNick

Might get to go in December with a couple of buddies; all of us will fly out from SoCal...

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Tobin

A couple of banjo playing friends of mine go every month, and keep trying to get me to come.  Just haven't been able to get away for a weekend yet.

I think one of them told me that Tom Ellis has been known to show up at Pearl on occasion, with his bass in tow.

----------

DataNick, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

> Might get to go in December with a couple of buddies; all of us will fly out from SoCal...


Cool stuff, maybe we'll meet there.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Mark Gunter

> A couple of banjo playing friends of mine go every month, and keep trying to get me to come.  Just haven't been able to get away for a weekend yet.
> 
> I think one of them told me that Tom Ellis has been known to show up at Pearl on occasion, with his bass in tow.


We just make a Saturday "day trip" out of it, and it's only one Saturday a month, LOL  :Smile:  "Officially" it doesn't start 'til noon Saturday, that's when the stage shows start, but you know people come early (like Thursday or Friday) with campers and start jamming. Anyway, if you get there Saturday by noon and spend 4 - 6 hours you'll have a time, definitely worth the trip.

And yeah, anyone could show, pros to newbies, kids to octogenarians, it's definitely a down-home bluegrass jam in the middle of nowhere.

----------


## DataNick

Hey Mark,

Next time you go to Pearl, look up my banjo buddy, Shawn Spiars...good guy and pro-level banjoist!

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Jim Hudson

Gonna try to make it to Pearl one of these days. Thanks for the link. Looks like big fun. Do you need to get there on Thurs or Fri to get an RV hookup? Are there plenty of intermediate level jams or lots of hot pickers? It's clear it's pretty bluegrass oriented but are there other styles played some? Playing music with new folks is among my favorite things to do but I'm not a great bluegrass picker (just don't have enough memorized and not all that fast).

----------


## Mark Gunter

Hi jdh! As stated above, I always make a day trip down from Abilene, usually arriving around noon and leaving at 6 . . . or 7 . . . or 8 or so. They have recently added additional RV hookups, expanding again. I don't know an answer to your question, but you can contact them through the website and find out. Also, I plan to be there in Nov, so I'll try to get some info for you on the RV situation in case you haven't talked to them by then.

There are usually several intermediate level jams in the old school rooms. There are also quite a few beginner-intermediate level players there. It is definitely a bluegrass jam. Nevertheless, there are quite a few intermediate to advanced, and pro-level players that jam there, jams happen indoors and out, depending on weather. I have played in quite a few circles of all skill levels and have known some country, blues, ragtime, old-time and celtic tunes to be played among all skill levels as well.

I am a more eclectic guitarist, interested in old acoustic blues, gospel, country, and rock ballads. Only recently been into some bluegrass, and I have had no trouble fitting in at Pearl. In fact, Pearl Bluegrass Jam is what got me interested in learning bluegrass, and bluegrass is what has fueled my new mandolin passion. If you have just enough interest in bluegrass to show up and respect the music, you'll surely fit in well enough and enjoy it.

------
Addendum ~ Regarding skill level, I have seen several times I'll be in a circle with a number of advanced players, and some young child or pre-teen will come join in with a fiddle or banjo they're learning on, and they'll be welcomed. A really nice bunch of folks and not at all snooty about skill levels and such.

----------


## Mark Gunter

From the Pearl Website:

6. How do I reserve an rv hookup?
The RV Hookups at Pearl are first-come/first-served
.  We have plenty of spots so reservations are not necessary
.  There are 32 full hookups (water, electric, sewer) and both 30 and 50 amp are available.  When you arrive select any open spot you like and use the envelopes by the donation box to pay your $15/night fee
. Note: Musicians who perform on stage can camp for free.

Arriving noon Saturdays, I've not seen the RV spots all completely taken.

----------


## Jim Hudson

Thanks Mark. I'm going to be selling my business at the end of the year with any luck and will then have a little time to travel, play more music, etc. Sadly, I won't likely make it there before the new year but will look forward to meeting you there, God willing. I always enjoy your posts and it sounds like we have similar music backgrounds so hopefully will be able to jam some. 

I started playing bluegrass over 20 yrs ago on guitar, at the time to improve my right hand skills, but have drifted in and out of it through the years. I now play mando in an acoustic "Americana" band and my church band and play fairly unstructured leads. When I go back to fiddle tunes I get too focused on playing the lead as I once memorized it instead of just being happy with whatever comes out. I need to get over that, just relax and play. So I'm back on bluegrass tunes, trying at least.

My dad grew up in Anson, Tx and I now live in the Austin area. Lots of great music opportunities here. I've heard lots of good things about the Pearl Jam and have wanted to give it a try for a long time. My veterinary hospital has kept me too busy ... After over 30 yrs I'm looking forward to not being a veterinarian for a while and playing lots of music.

Thanks again for your reply and I look forward to running into you at Pearl!
Jim Hudson

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

2 more days to the next Pearl TX jam

----------


## texaspaul

I have wanted to go but it hasn't worked out.  Fred and Sue Noir always encourage me to attend.  Saw them at Pickin and Grinnin Festival at Coushette Recreational Ranch and Sue was as excited about Pearl as always.  Had a few good jams last week inspite of the rains.

----------


## DataNick

Hey Mark,

Shawn's band will be featured this month

Pearl-Nov2015-Showcase-SABINE-RIVER-BEND

----------


## Mark Gunter

Thanks, Nick! And congrats on the restaurant gig!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Hallmark498

Hey thanks for the info on the camping!

I plan to head down there in feb.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Great! I'll look for you there.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Hello 2016, the first *Pearl Bluegrass Jam and Stage Show* of the new year is tomorrow! Anybody else here planning to attend?

Where in the world is Pearl?

----------


## Hallmark498

Had a great time jamming in Jan!

Our band will be performing there in Feb.

----------


## Mark Gunter

January was a lot of fun. Which band are you in? I'll look for you there. I play guitar at Pearl, my mando chops aren't much ready for jamming yet.
---------
Edit: I think I spotted you in the promo pic for Robertson County Line?

----------


## Hallmark498

Yep

https://youtu.be/B3tujL_W_8o

----------


## Mark Gunter

Looking forward to hearing y'all, David! I've enjoyed watching your videos, especially _Satisfied With Jesus_ with your mom and dad!

----------


## Mark Gunter

It's been a long time since I made the trek down to Pearl - but on their FB page today they were reminiscing about when Sarah Jarosz used to come out and play mandolin there as a kid. This pic of Sarah at Pearl is undated:

----------


## greg_tsam

> I have wanted to go but it hasn't worked out.  Fred and Sue Noir always encourage me to attend.  Saw them at Pickin and Grinnin Festival at Coushette Recreational Ranch and Sue was as excited about Pearl as always.  Had a few good jams last week inspite of the rains.


Sue puts the energizer bunny to shame.

----------

Mark Gunter, 

masteraviator

----------


## masteraviator

Fred and Sue Knorre FWIW. Pearl is a great venue and the volunteer spirit of it is what keeps me going. 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Pe...8!4d-98.028237

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

Made it out to Pearl today for the first time in over a year. Despite the return of winter today, and a somewhat smaller turnout, it was a blast getting to play with and listen to so many pickers out there.

----------


## Mark Gunter

RIP Roy Gaugh & a history of the Pearl Bluegrass Jam and Stage Show.

Posted on the Pearl Facebook page:

Roy McGaugh - (1930-2019)
 ===========
 I'm very sorry to share  the sad news that bass/mandolin/guitar player and singer, Roy McGaugh  passed away last week at the age of 88.  
 .
 While Bill Monroe is  known as the "father of Bluegrass", Roy McGaugh has always been  considered to be the "father of Pearl Bluegrass" in the sense that he's  the one who first approached Ron Medart with the idea 21 years ago to  start the Bluegrass jams and stage shows in the old Pearl schoolhouse.  
 .
 If it hadn't been for Roy and his idea for the jams, the Pearl  schoolhouse might never have gotten restored and the monthly Pearl  Bluegrass events that we all enjoy so much might not ever have happened.  
 .
 So, I thought it might be appropriate at this time to tell a  little bit about the special way that the Pearl event got started  thanks to Roy, his wife Ruth McGaugh, Ron Medart and his family and all the volunteers. 
 .
 Ronald Medart, his parents, his sister and other local volunteers had  always wanted to find a way to restore the historic rock Pearl  Schoolhouse that had closed back in 1956. 
 .
 Ron tells us that  when Roy McGaugh, his Bluegrass band, and all his Bluegrass friends  began holding monthly jams and shows at Pearl it provided a great way to  raise the funds needed to purchase materials needed for the  restoration. 
 .
 The labor to repair the schoolhouse roof,  floors, windows, auditorium, parking lot, and add heating/air and an RV  camping area was all done free of charge by Ron and a large group of  volunteers who lived in or near Pearl - many of who used to attend  school there. 
 .
 On the first Saturday of every month, several  hundred people from all the surrounding towns and farm areas would come  to Pearl each month to enjoy listening to the jammers and performers who  gathered to play together there.  (Just like happens today). 
 . 
 Ron hoped to keep the event free of charge for everybody so that anyone who wanted to attend would be able to.  Roy's wife, Ruth McGaugh,  and other Pearl volunteers got the idea to grill and sell hamburgers  out under the big outdoor pavilion as a way to feed everybody and raise  the money for the utilities and construction materials.  The men also  built picnic tables and a playscape for the kids. 
 .
 Over time,  the ladies expanded the menu and included home cooked stews, tasty  cobblers, pies and other desserts.  Soon the food became almost as  popular as the music and what used to be the school typing room and  study hall became a kitchen and dining area which we now call the  "Bluegrass Cafe". 
 .
 The Pearl Quilting Club began bringing  their beautiful hand-made quilts to hang on the back of the stage both  for decoration and to improve the acoustics.  To this day, the ladies  still get together to sew quilts in the dining hall of the renovated  schoolhouse (now Pearl Community Center). 
 .
 What is unique  about the way Pearl Bluegrass was set up is that everyone who attends  plays an important part that keeps this special free event going.  
 .
 - The community of Pearl offers use of the entire facilities to  visiting musicians free of charge (except for RV hookups) so that they  can gather and play together day and night all weekend if they'd like on  the 1st weekend of each month.
 .
 - Volunteers still maintain  the building and make improvements, set up and run the sound, coordinate  with the bands and jammers, take photos and videos, manage the website,  handle the advertising, and cook and serve the food for everyone. 
 .
 - The musicians take turns contributing their talent by performing  periodically on stage which attracts listeners.  Because there are many  bands from cities far and near who attend Pearl at various times all  throughout the year, there is lots of variety in the bands that play on  stage.
 .
 - Music lovers of all ages who come to listen and enjoy  the music purchase the food in the "Bluegrass Cafe" and eat in the  dining hall which greatly helps support the Community Center and helps  keep the event free. 
 .
 There has only been one month in 21  years that there has not been a Pearl Bluegrass Jam and Stage Show held  in the historic and charming rock schoolhouse out in the country.  
 .
 Roy has had health problems these past few years so has not been able  to attend or join in the music very often but Ron Medart has only missed  1 or 2 times in the entire 21 years Pearl Bluegrass has been happening.  
 .
 Roy McGaugh loved playing and singing Bluegrass and he was  just looking for a good place for friends to gather and jam when he got  the idea to use the old Pearl schoolhouse.  
 .
 Little did Roy  imagine that his idea would lead to a monthly event still going strong  21 years later and still bringing happiness and fun to so many musicians  and listeners from all over Texas each month. 
 .
 But Roy did  recently see and know what was still happening at Pearl and I'm sure he  realized that he and Ruth are very much appreciated for this magical  musical event he started.
 .
 Our sympathy and love go out to  Roy's wife, Ruth, and their family and we hope it brings Ruth some  comfort to know how much the contributions she and Roy made are  appreciated by their Pearl Bluegrass friends.

----------

Kevin Winn, 

LongBlackVeil

----------


## Mark Gunter



----------

